# Monstrous Duel: Tonik Vs. Sgt. Piru



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 24, 2020)

This is a spar going between two combatants. In the opposition, we have an all-too-familiar face, blacksmith of sheer ingenuity, Tonik! Taking on the mammoth-minotaur is a short, lithe feline who reached a Sergeant rank, skilled and lethal in many ways. We have, Sgt. Piru.

This battle takes place in an open field, green and plentiful, with a lively forest behind it, surrounded in lush green meadows. The fight will keep going until one claims defeat or surrender, or until they are unable to continue. If surrender and/or defeat is acknowledged, then the fight is over, effectively letting the win in the hands of the victor. Without any further delay mates, let's get this fight rolling.

_As the two combatants take to arms, the feline rests against a tree, wearing his standard uniform consisting of a green beret, green jacket, combat pants, and a moss green pair of boots. He wore fingerless black gloves, and an M9 Beretta rested in the grassy plains next to him. Casually waiting for his opponent, the hazel colored cat with green eyes awaits his foe, looking up at the sky as he takes in the view, the calm before the storm....._


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 24, 2020)

The mammoth-minotaur enters the opening, dual-wielding a small hammer and a handgun that looks to be modeled after the Plasma Cutter.
The hammer looks... utterly useless, just an iron head and an ivory handle, nothing else to offer. Not to mention its size. But he looks pretty confident in it...
... just as he does, facing the opponent that he knows.

"Look at you... my baby boy."

He smiles proudly.

"Being incredible everyday."

Then he prepares himself.

"But let's see if you're incredible enough against me, son."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 24, 2020)

Piru sat there, smiling a little as he looked on, seeing the mammoth. He got up, brushing himself off, scooping up the pistol as he tucked it in his holster, beaming at the mammoth.

"Heh.....and you are just as amazing every day dad...."

The feline would say, cracking his neck as he got ready.

"Trust me father, it's that day. It's that time. It's that moment."

The feline said, smirking  a little. He wanted to get  a better feel for nature, so, he did as such. He took off his boots, leaving his bare feet to touch the soft grass. He took off his jacket,leaving only his gray shirt. He quickly went behind the tree and changed into some more comfortable, loose-fitting shorts, manuverable for quick, agile reflexes. Of course, the pistol was still on him, and he smiled as he came out. No armor, just his gun....and his dead-on aim.

"Well then dad, _let's dance!"_

The feline smirked, getting in a fighting stance.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 24, 2020)

"Show me a good time, son !"

The mammoth, by the name of Tonik, prepares his hammer and quickly brings it forward, "pointing" at Piru. In almost 0.1 second, several hammers (probably about as big as Tonik's belly) appear out of thin air and into view, as they crash down at where Piru is, with terrible force.
But he's not done. The mammoth also conjures several kanabos the length TWICE his height, to bash and crash at Piru's legs, with the speed just as terrifying !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 24, 2020)

The cat inhaled deeply, then exhaled, his green eyes flashing as he got ready. His eyes narrowed, then his pupils thinned as he went and dodged quickly, almost in a blur as he avoided the hammers. He caught the sight of the kanabos, quickly evading as he jumped up, spinning in the air before landing once more on his feet, meowing playfully. 

"Ah, that's a good warmup! Bring me more!"

The cat chirped playfully, cracking his paws as he stood up, a confident smile on his face. His tail swished eagerly behind him, loving the feel of the adrenaline work through him, the energy building up within him as he got set to warm up some more.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 24, 2020)

... Hot damn that's quick. Quite fitting for a feline, no doubt.
The mammoth isn't very surprised though, and readies his attack immediately. This time he raises the hammer up overhead and conjures a kanabo up in the air which crashes down at Piru...
... But he feints it midway and stops his hand there still, the kanabo suddenly stops in the air as if being paused in time.
Then, with no warning, he takes aim with the gun and unloads a volley of about 60 pellets straight at Piru instead !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 25, 2020)

The feline smirked a little, wagging his tail playfully as he watched his father, getting ready for a next attack, flexing his lithe muscles as he prepared to evade. As he saw the hammer come up, the cat tensed, getting ready as he watched the kanabo, growling a little.

"That's it.....little closer....don't be shy!...."

The feline encouraged the weapon, standing there as it stopped halfway, making him tilt his hea din confusion.

"Ah?....."

The feline started, gasping as he saw the onslaught of bullets rushing at him. He smiled, wagging his finger.

"Alright! _Show me a good time Tonik!"_

The feline said, quickly side-stepping as he back-flipped constantly, quickly, until he jumped up into a nearby tree, sighing a little.

"Gotta admit, nine lives and all, I still would've felt those till next Thursday! Hah! Now.....let's get real interesting shall we?....spicing it up a bunch, let's try some extreme speed to boot!"

Piru chirped happily, smiling at his dad as he started a slow jog around the mammoth, gradually picking up speed. He was showing him just how fast he had gotten over time, becoming a blur, almost as if there were ten different Piru's at once!

"What's the matter? Is it too many mes? How about more?!?"

Piru yipped, running even faster, starting to create a crater in the path he ran, making a small funnel as he kept running. Quicker, and quicker......his plan was clear.

He was going to make a full sized tornado....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 25, 2020)

Quick enough to dodge literally all the bullets like so, without even getting one to graze him... the cat sure got some serious reflex.
Apparently head-on assault won't do. Gotta think of something different.
Then the mammoth sees his son starting to sprint around him so fast, it's like there're after-images of him.
At this rate a tornado is imminent.
... Perfect.
Tonik quickly raises his hammer up.

"Prepare to lose, boy ! Cuz I *WIND* !"

About 0.1 second later, the wind generated from Piru's run is (almost instantaneously) conjured into several razor-sharp javelins that violently thrust in all directions around Tonik, like a whole spider web, with the force easily ripping a skyscraper into trillions of pieces !
As if his pun isn't bad enough.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 25, 2020)

The feline kept sprinting, then stopped, taking a breath as he looked and saw the mammoth's attack, literally weaponizing the wind that he made.

"Well.....shoot! This'll be a _blast!_"

Piru yelled, putting up his paws. Quickly, he saw that the javelins were not to be reckoned with, so in a flash, he summoned his barrier of defense around him, wincing as he looked at his arm.

One of the javelins managed to get in right as he summoned the shield, and nicked his arm pretty good. The feline assessed the injury, happy to report it as non-fatal. He glanced at Tonik, nodding slowly.

"Gotta give you credit, you have some skill dad!"


The cat said supportively, looking around as he smirked.

"Well, now I'm gonna start the offensive! Let's see if you can keep up!"

The feline yelled, bringing the barrier down as he made some martial arts stance, then took one step, swiveling his arms up, then balled one fist, bringing it t his waist, the other paw balled into a fist, his elbow angled to the ground. As he stepped, an immense blue aura flashed around him, and Piru smiled softly.

"This fight's just getting started!"

As he summoned the blue aura, it quickly reverted to a red, all swirling around him, until it stopped, then burst right back out, a flaming red aura surrounding him now.

"We'll start slow, with a times five! You ready?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 25, 2020)

The mammoth smirks in response to his son's support.
Then, for the feline's offensive... finally.
The aura is looking pretty intense, but nothing he can handle.
Still the hammer in one hand, and the gun in the other, he prepares himself, thinking to himself (and, attempting to read his son's next move).

_"Come on, gimme one of your best non-physical laser beams, I know you want to..."_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 25, 2020)

The feline smirked a little, getting ready as he cracked his neck some more, digging his aws into the Earth.

"Boy howdy, I feel like starting things off with a nice little blast! And now, I'm not even gonna try to make it look like any other, because I'm going for that one, just to start things off!"

The cat said happily, putting his left foot back, keeping his right foot flat on the ground. He moved his paws behind him, leveled with his hips, but his paws made a cup formation, almost touching.

It was clear as day. He was going for _that_ blast.

The feline growled softly, taking the stance as the dirt particles around him began to lift, chunks of the Earth slowly ripping from their roots, as a small blue ball began to form in his paws. He kept his gaze focused on his dad, growling lightly as his red aura flowed around him. His hair sparked with some yellow, but it was merely a flash of it, as the cat kept charging the attack.

"Kaaa.......meeee.....haaaaa.......MEEEEE!.....


Piru snarled, the blue orb getting bigger in his paws, the wispy blue energy surrounding it as he got his attack set.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 25, 2020)

_"That's it... have at me, son. Make my job a lot easier..."_

The mammoth thinks to himself as he readies himself, glad that the opponent actually goes for that kind of attack.
... Wait a second.
Why does Piru even bother to speak up his plan of using the attack now ? Let alone, so detailed too.
He definitely didn't say anything when doing that sprint-tornado (aside from something about extreme speed), so why now ?
He'd probably know that his dad can just turn everything energy/elemental into weapons and throw them back.
The injury from the wind javelins earlier should be enough of an example.
So now, this blast...
... Probably a feint.
The mammoth doesn't know what it may actually be if not the blast, but he shouldn't be caught off-guard (too bad) now.
If the son actually does feint the blast and cancel it into a close-range melee attack... he's gonna get six barrels point-blank (or, in other words, in the face).


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 25, 2020)

Piru kept charging up the blast, snarling angrily as he shot his paws forward. What was the most unexpected part....


Was that he shot it at the ground. 

As he did so, the blast created a massive crater, the earth ripping from under him as he was propelled into the sky. As he gained a high enough altitude, he angled the blast at his dad, the massive rush of energy shooting at him full force.

"Go on! Do the thing! I wanna see it!"

The feline yelled, roaring in power as he shot his powerful blast forward, smiling slyly.

As always, the Military Feline had a plan....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 25, 2020)

Whatever the feline is going for... it's pretty obvious that the energy-shapeshift thing might not work.
What if...
... Tonik does as expected, preparing his hammer as he readies to take the blast head-on.
But he also has something else prepared too, just in case he's right about his son's attack.
A very faint, nearly invisible, barely noticeable shimmer mist comes off behind Tonik's back and around him... though, with the brightness of the energy blast, it's easily impossible to see.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

The feline kept his blast at the ongoing target, growling as it finally concluded, shimmering into it's final little particles before vanishing. The feline landed on the ground, remarkably on all fours, despite the height, watching to see what happened. 

Fortunately for Tonik, Piru doesn't have the ability of Foresight, unlike another cat breed....

"Alright then! So, whatcha gonna do with it pawpaw? I honestly wanna see what you do, because I'm eager! That blast was just to warm things up!"

The cat said eagerly, barely able to contain his excitement. He had plans....plans to go all out for sure....

He just needed to see how far his dad is willing to go....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

Just as Tonik expects... the blast vanishes midway. It's a feint.
There's no way his son would just do something so predictable as a head-on blast when he can clearly shapeshift energy attacks into weapons to counter. Both knows each other too well to go for that.
The shimmering mists are still around Tonik, apparently not affected by the blast or the mere shockwave in the air from it earlier.

"Oh I'm just gonna wait... wait to see what you're gonna do too, son."

If what he predicts is true...
... Piru just sneaked some explosive particles to angles outside his defense, such as from behind.
If that's the case...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

The feline smirked a little, taking a running start towards his dad. Of cours,e the cat never would run at an enemy like so without a plan...

But Piru always had one. 

Quickening his pace, he ran quickly towards him, tensing a little as he arched his paw back, growling softly.

"Well, I hope you've been studying how I fight, because this move, I learned recently then!"

Piru yelled, getting ready as he amplified his power.

"Here we go! Times ten!"

Piru yelled, the red aura growing brighter and larger around him. His hair waved around a bit more, not changing colors, but looking as if it wanted to as the feline sprinted closer, closing the gap between them. 

He jumped slightly in the air, getting his little crafty play ready....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

Tonik watches as his son sprint full-force towards him, while charging up the attack... whatever it is.
Normally he'd stay on the defense to wait and observe, but right now he's getting kind of impatient... so he changes his tactic.
Stop the opponent from doing their move. Or at least interrupting/distracting them enough.
And so he just decides to have at it with his son, by taking aim with his gun and going for a volley of nearly 60 energy bolts straight at Piru again, the projectiles going at the speed of light !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

The feline kept rushing towards him, smiling happily as he saw the volley of energy bolts. He got ready, actually quite surprised at their speed.

"Ah, fast launching projectiles? Haha, time to try it out then!"

Piru said happily, stopping as he stopped his charge. He halted, then opened his arms, basically inviting the attack. He got ready, making sure that his little trick would work.

"That's it....don't be shy now.....I can take these suckers on! Just you watch dad! I learned a thing or two!"

The cat chirped eagerly, bracing for impact as the energy bolts charged at him, digging his feet into the ground. He had to steel himself....even though he was about to takr at least sixty head on, there will be some pain....

But gain is all worthwhile...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

The cat evaded the bolts, having another plan in mind. Smiling towards his dad, he shuddered lightly, his fur standing on end a little.

"You know what? I'm gonna bloody take of the gloves for this one dad.....and I think it's about time anyways!"

The feline said happily, shaking a little as his figure started to glow a bright nebula. It was clear what powers he was tapping into at this point, as his paws were surrounded by that same galaxy colors as the last opponent, though this one seemed to be more bright, and others would soon join this onslaught.

"You ready dad? I'm gonna spike it up a notch!"

Piru chirped eagerly, launching the small nebula spheres at the mammoth.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

"Oh yeah this is more like it !"

The mammoth responds excitedly, seeing his son about to have at it with "that" power, when he launches the nebula spheres.
He also goes for it in return too, putting his weapons away and bringing his fist forward right at the spheres.

"One-inch white hole !"

A massive white hole almost-instantaneously opens up, in about 0.1 second, in front of his fist, like a shield of sort. Then it shrinks down to just 1-inch radius, just as quick.
He jabs his fist forward and exclaims :

"I AM INCREDIBLE !"

The white hole explodes like a supernova, but forward in a cone like a shotgun blast, engulfing the nebula spheres in the explosion, which also blasts straight at Piru as well !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

The feline watched as the blast shot at him, and he gulped a little. He hadn't fought the likes of a black hole in a while.....

Guess it was time to bring forth that attack then.

As the small one inch black hole came at him, the cat brings his paws forth, growling as he took a stance. He had both of his paws aligned with one another, and he got set as the hole came to him.

"Alright then! Guess I'll counter with this!"

The feline yelled, planting both feet firmly on the floor. He gave a low snarl as his arms were coated with dark matter, and as it covered his paws, he launched forward a dark, evil looking black hole to counter it, hoping the two would collapse on one another.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

Indeed, the white hole and black hole clash at each other as expected.
What's not expected, is the singularity of the two overlapping each other.
Thus, the resulting blast is enough to knock both of them away !
Tonik struggles to get up, after having his back nearly snap in half, from being launched to a nearby tree... he tries his best to get on his feet, but even then it was painful.

"Heh, you did good... that's my boy. But let's see if you can deal with this !"

He then begins to charge up his attack, clusters of nebula clouds, aurora waves, dark matter and dark energy forming all around him in such chaotic manner.
The air feels... extremely wrong.
And to those familiar with eldritch cosmic powers... it's even worse.
As he charges up, black/white "dots" start to appear everywhere in the air.
In just 0.1 second, they all quickly open into black holes and white holes.
0.1 second more, and from there... a myriad of tentacles and razor-sharp stalactite/stalagmite thrust out from those portals, all over the area, with speed and force much worse than the wind-made javelins earlier !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

The feline was launched back into a tree, nimbly landing on his feet as he got up, shaking himself off quickly as he looked up at his dad, his fur still glowing that fierce cosmic color.

"H-Hah...ouch.....y-yeah, bring it on dad!"

The feline yelled, seeing the mass of black holes open up, and when they did, he watched as the tentacles and razor sharp stalactite and stalagmite thrust from them, and then, to make matters worse, they had more speed and power behind them!

Entering on both offense and defense, the cat uses only a small peek of Hell at the Heart.....just for fun.

He closed his eyes, focusing on the attacks that came at him. As he did, he got down on all fours, and dark matter and some aurora waves clouded his back. Then, suddenly, two extra arms, coated in their own dark matter, sprung forth, serving as a helpful pair of two extra hands.

"Alright, let's get into it!"

Piru said, the two arms conjuring up a cosmic shield, made to attempt to withstand all of the attacks onslaught. As they conjured the shield, the cat also used his nimble manuvers to try to aid with it, dashing about to make himself harder to hit, and he charged a cloud of nebula into a ball, turning it a fiery red as he mixed in some elements of a Red Giant in there.

"I hope you know of the Big Bang, because I'm gonna give you a small history lesson, revamped!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

The entirety of the AOE attack, thrown at the cat at all directions, but he manages to defend himself and maneuver so well he barely gets a scratch ?
The mammoth is amazed and impressed, to say the least.
But what gets him more excited is that his son has finally gone for it, even though just a small bit of it.
The eldritch cosmic power... Hell In The Heart. HITH. Seen from those two extra arms behind... or, on his shoulders and back, since he's on all fours now.
The mammoth is wondering what to do next, but he gets inspired from his son's mention of the Big Bang. He opens his arms apart like about to do some Final Flash.

"Thanks for the suggestion !"

As he does it, the throws all the black holes and white holes towards each other at a singular point in the air, breaking the stalactite/stalagmite as well as the dark-matter tentacles apart into shards. As the black holes and white holes are clashed against one another, and their singularity points overlapping one another...

"Have at it, son ! REVELATION COMES FORTH !"

Then, an explosion far worse than the one knocking them both away earlier. Almost like a nuke. This time, though, all towards Piru !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

The cat steeled himself, landing in front of his dad as he looked at the mass of the attack, all with the sheer collective force of an atomic bomb.

Geez, this battle sure hit the ceiling.

"Alright then dad......I'll show you what happens when I hit my ceiling....AND BREAK THROUGH IT!"

Piru yelled, taking a stance as he worked more powers from Hell in the Heart. He went and lowered his head down, getting on all fours once more as two ghastly horns sprung forth, a small beam charging from the tips of them. As the feline had himself lowered, the horns charged some blast to match the power of the attack heading towards him, slowly growing in power as he charged it up.

If that wasn't enough, he took the small orb from his paws, putting it up with the horns, supercharging the attack furth. As it charged, it glowed a dazzling purple, white, and red, all at once, with the blue wispy nebula enveloping the massive blast.

"HAVE AT IT!  *COSMIC FALL!*"

The feline yelled, shooting the galactic beam forth at the raging attack, the two forced colliding as one struggled against the other.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

The force of the "Big Bang" is like a massively heavy wrecking ball that comes at Piru with all of its mass and weight ; while slow-moving, it doesn't look like it can be stopped, despite the beam coming at it in full force.
And then, the explosion ensues... a nuke that sends both of them flying again, but Piru may take more damage from his own attack being canceled so violently while performed.
Tonik, on the other hand, has shielded himself to prevent another back-breaking impact in case he is flung to a tree or rock again.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The feline is indeed shot back from suck a wickedly powerful blast, colliding with a tree to it's hardest impact. He let out a small yelp as he fell to the ground, having almost been bent to wrap around the tree due to suck a powerful blast. He remarkably landed on his feet, then plopped face-down on the floor, the impact having been one of a truly painful, crushing contact. He laid there for a few, then peeled his face off of the ground, coughing shakily as he looked up, like he had passed out.

"Wha.....where.....where am I again?..."

Piru muttered, wincing as he shakily and uneasily got to his feet, his right paw wrapped around his stomach. He looked, to say the least, like someone had grabbed him by the tail and had swept the floor with him, and his shaking posture did little to aid his balance.

Piru looked around, dazed and hurt, then glanced over at the mammoth, smiling faintly as his cosmic form wavered, then reverted back to normal, coughing  blood on the floor. Staggering, he fell once more, panting heavily. After some time, he only managed to sit his face up, nodding in approval. After much struggling effort, he scooted over to a tree, leaning against it as he smiled, wiping the blood from his maw.

Taking in a shuddering breath, he continued.

"A-Alright......m-maybe that was *too *big of a counter......b-but I'm not...ow....n-not ouch....not out yet!...."

The feline panted, putting his paw up shakily. He took a moment, then proceeded.

"I-It's clear I can't beat you using cosmic entirety alone.....so.....that means....I'm gonna do it dad....

....*Time for Hell in the Heart to come forth, becoming the terror of man once more...."*


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth waits for his son to get back up on his feet, though he feels kind of bad seeing how the guy takes quite a beating... and his small body build really doesn't help. Tanking through that "Big Bang" was definitely not a good idea, it'd seem.
It hit so hard it literally knocked Piru out of his cosmic form as well.
But he gets rather excited again when he sees his son about to go all-out... and beyond.
To embrace the horrible power of the terror in the hearts of men.

"Time for us to embark the terrible truth of all reality then, isn't it son ?... Because I'm gonna do the same."

His eyes emit a brief of black "flash".

*"So then, show me a good time, son ! Show me how strong you really are, beyond your mortal body !"*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru smirked, nodding as he let out a small growl. He gave a little shudder, panting as he crouched down on all fours.

"Ready or not dad, here we go!"

The feline said, crouching down on all fours. Now he let the real form begin....


As the feline let's the power overtake his mortal form, the dark matter begins to ooze from him, coating his hazel fur in the essence. At the same time, nbula cliuds begin to envelop his form, with aurora waves taking place. The horns from before sprouted once more atop his head, and he grew much larger than what he had been before. He took a more demented, monstrous shape, his figure being that of something out of a nightmare fuel movie. As the massive beast slowly took form, it's three eyes lined up, all a splitting crimson, and the horns grew to a large stature, perched atop his head. The maw was more like an ant's mandible, split and whatnot. His whip like tails lashed about, and his form seemed to resemble that of a Chimera of Greek mythology. The beast had almost been complete, as two pairs of demented, dark matter limbs and tentacles surrounded the back, and a ribcage like armor settled in with a horrid crackling sound, protecting the chest from any extensive damage. Breathing out a small puff of nebula, the being....Hell in the Heart....looked at his dad with it's three eyes....awaiting for him to do the same....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth watches as his son really goes for it.
The true form, of absolute terror, to the hearts of men. Fitting of the name "Hell in the Heart".
But... still his son. Always his son.
And nothing makes him more proud that to see his son fully and willingly embracing such twisted, grotesque power.
The son now has 3 heads... the one in the center, still somewhat feline. The other two, a fox and a dragon, all made of that freakish dark matter. And they all lookcas nightmarish as ever.
Then the three tails, one being a snake too.
Horrifying... and beautiful.

"That's my son. Now, for me as well..."

The mammoth now goes for his true form as well... as his body is enveloped in the bone-like living stones, forming into a cluster of stalagmite on his upper torso, over his shoulders, and on his arms. Flesh-like dark matter, instead, creeps over his abdomen and forms a massive circular, leech-like mouth on the front.
Two "horns" grow out of his shoulders, and two "tusks" come out of the sides of the circular maw.
He also grows 8 more tails, they all become longer, and end with a bladed tip at the end.
Then, there are a pair of massive wings behind him, rigid with the stones, but forming trails of aurora waves, nebula clouds and dark energy behind him.

"Behold, the heart of the cosmos ! The Genesis, the Nemesis, The Be-All and End-All..."

Then, in his hands, is... a massive cannon made of that white stone-like material, but with patterns resembling Damascus steel, and held like a minigun.

_*"Revelation comes forth."*_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast watched as his father took upon his form, and once he did, he knew it for sure.

There was definitely not turning back now.

_Very well......shall you agree that it is time for the real fight to begin?...."_

The being asked the other, swishing his two tails around, the snake tail letting out a soft hiss as they watched one another.

Forms of absolute monstrosity, taken to lengths of fear and horror, but all in the name of a good spar for sure....

Piru knew that he wouldn't have been any sort of good in a  fight with the condition he was in before....

So this was the ultimate conclusion. The Final battle. The one and only.

A true spar to be remembered.....between two abominations....but father and son....

Terror to those who take first glance.....but allies to those who see the deeper picture....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

"No matter the outcome... I always love you, son."

The monstrosity readies the cannon, aiming at the opponent... but also his son.
This may be a spar, but this is gonna be one hell of a spar to remember.

"So then... ready or not, son, here we go !"

He pulls the trigger. A ludicrous volley of sharp-edge stones blasts forward like a shotgun, along with a heavy wave of piercing infrasound (causes internal bleeding) and ultrasound (concussion, daze and stun). The projectiles fill up the entire area with trails of nebula clouds, aurora waves and dark energy as they sweep through and come at Piru with extreme force.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

"Indeed dad.....same to you....you are always going to be my dad.....no matter what...."

The beast said to his father, bowing his head slowly. He got ready though, as the attack now came at him. As it did, the two arms on his back, being rendered autonomous to sudden attacks towards the host, immediately sprung into action, shielding him from the sharp edge stone blasts. As they came, they arms hardened, forming a pretty solid defense as they braced for the impact that the stone blasts would make.

"Here we go! Let's dance!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth-like beast reloads the gun excitedly and decisively, going for another shot. However, this time, the three barrels charge up as energy focuses into one singularity point in the front, forming a massive sphere.

"Warning. The slayer has entered the facility."

After his warning to his son, he lets go of the trigger. The energy sphere blasts forward and unleashes an absolute all-direction *cluster-fuck* : stone spikes, dark matter thorns, plasma-charged nebula bolts, infrasound-ultrasound aurora waves, and halo-imbued dark energy (fire sunlight, frost moonlight and electrical starlight).


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru had to react quickly, otherwise that blast would collide head on with him!

As he saw it, he quickly moved out of the way, his arms going and making a defensive shield made out of nebula and aurora waves, with dark matter hardening the shield, then launching it forward at the blasts, attempting to block some of the mass of clustered powers shooting at him.

At the same time, the beast lowers it's head, a beam charging on the tips of it's horns, shooting forth an evil looking red orb, launched directly at the cluster of attacks.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The area becomes literally riddled with bullets of many different forms, sizes and directions... enough to make one's eyes hurt, that's for sure.
The shield that Piru made, manages to cancel some of the attacks, before it's destroyed in a large explosion.
As for the red orb, it seems to go right into the energy sphere, swallowed in... but a short while later, the all-direction cluster-fuck of bullet hell comes to a halt.
Then the white orb starts to change to red... or, rather, it starts to "pulse", and shifts to red whenever it does.
Another thing to note is that the orb seems to grow bigger with every pulse.
Needless to say, it's looking really dangerous...
... And it is.
The pulses start to get faster, and the red tone deeper.
The thing looks like it's going to explode really bad.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast backed up a little, seeing the orb pulse now. He knew that the window was limited, and to truly be able to evade in the form he had.....

He'd either have to jump really high, or do some iron defense.

Seeing as his shield was broken, he had to think of a counter......

Or preparation for the massive explosion that would take place.

Quickly taking action, the monster went to grab the pulsing orb with one of the arms on his back. Charging up the energy in his arms, the dark matter supplied energy to the arm holding the blast, and after some time, Piru chucked it far into the sky, hoping it would be at a safe enough distance to properly explode without harming either or.

Still, he had to brace for impact. his in case if the shockwave would be as powerful as he thought....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth beast watches as his son... literally throws the massive sphere into the sky with mere strength. Such a feat isn't really out of the ordinary at this point, when two eldritch cosmic monsters can easily rip reality apart like paper. Though, he definitely didn't expect his son to do it.
Good thinking, nonetheless, because what happens next isn't expected either.
Literally a nuclear-sized explosion that could swallow the whole landscape !
He closes his eyes from the ensuing brightness of the explosion, and covers his ears as best he can to reduce the damage of the deafening sound that follows. Even then however, he feels shockwaves literally shaking his body a bit, as the sound of explosion blasts through the air like a sonic weapon.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast watches as the resonating boom shook the whole ground, while making him vibrate a little as well! Such an explosion would've been simply put, _devastating_ if it was on the ground, so better in the air then on ground.

The only thing that the monster had hoped was that there were no planes in the sky....

As the massive explosion went off, he emitted what sounded like a while, using his two arms on his back to cover his rather large ears. He couldn't help but stare at the explosion, and it was actually kind of a pretty sight.

Amidst the internal thoughts of what the worst case scenario could've been...


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth monster waits until the explosion dies away, then looks back at his son. The gun has been dropped to the ground since who knows when.
The explosion would have been the end of at least an entire continent, if not for Piru's quick thinking.

"... Idea. Let's stick to physical attacks instead of energy-based, so we don't accidentally rip and tear this entire world apart. How's that, son ?"

He picks up the gun and readies it again.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru shook his head slightly, his arms uncovering his ears as he looked at his dad, nodding a little as he stood upright, rubbing his ears a little.

"Yeah.....I think that would be a safe idea......since....we almost saw the result......"

The being said, stretching out as he got ready for a close quarters battle. CQC always happened to be the monster's favorite....

But he had a feeling he was clearly outmatched by his dad....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

"In that case, have at you son ! To the absolute !"

The mammoth beast aims the gun at his son and pulls the trigger again. This time, indeed, no energy to be felt from there in the slightest.
Instead, it's a black hole that comes into view... followed up by a mass of hundreds of dark matter tentacles, each with razor-sharp stalagmite stones along the lengths, as they burst outward and towards Piru at terrible speed !
One hit from even just one of those tentacle might be enough to be in hospital for a few days...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast watched as the mammoth monster aims the gun at him, and instead of that Earth-rippling energy from before, it's an onslaught of those....mass of tentacles, all rushing towards him quickly!

Thinking quick on his feet, the monster's paws light up with some aurora waves, and he quickly dashed about, doing his best to avoid the rush of attacks at once. His arms on his back quickly go to defense, and his snake tail spat some venom at the mammoth as he was evading, all at once.

Piru had to make sure not to get hit....but truly, he wasn't as agile as before.....

And one did look like it was going to make contact, so in a retort, the beast hardened the bone armor, bracing for impact.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

In the heat of the moment, the mammoth doesn't see the venom spit from his son's snake tail, he's too caught-up in watching how Piru is defending himself.
And so the venom spit comes at him in full... which quickly gets his brain to literally spike with pain, as he jumps back from the sensation that can only describe as that skin-melting sodium hydroxide, lye... but 100 times worse. He shrieks in pain, dropping the gun and frantically trying to get the venom off him.
Meanwhile, the one tentacle that looks like it's going to hit, clashes with the bone armor and manages to crack it a bit... but otherwise due to the angle of the attack, it ends up glancing by, so Piru is still relatively safe.
Same thing can't be said for the mammoth, however... who is literally pounding the ground out of pain, as the dark matter doing its best to heal the damaged tissue and cells that got hit by the venom earlier.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast watches as the tentacle clashes against his armor, sighing in relief when he saw that it collided, but didn't break. Noted, it did crack it a little, but it was safe.

However, he fears the snake tail did more of a number on his dad than he intended.....even if he made sure the venom was on it's lowest lethality rate....

Quickly rushing over to his dad, one arm attempted to comfort him, while the other arm, and the snake tail, quickly went to work on making an antidote for the venom.

"O-Oh no! I'm sorry dad! I'm so so so sorry!"

Piru whimpered, feverishly making the antidote.

"Y-You'll be fine in a minute, I-I swear!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth, still frowning in so much pain, looks up at his son with one eye and a pained smile.

"It's okie, son... hehe, that one hurt indeed, but that was fantastic. I'm proud of you, my son. Truly the terror in the hearts of men, you are..."

He sits up and gently rubs the beast's three heads, then holds on his hand, while looking at the bone armor in the form of rib-cage around his chest.
There's a visible crack, but otherwise the thing is still intact.

"Did you get hurt, son ?... From the mess of freakish tentacles earlier, I mean."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru looked himself over, only seeing the crack as a viable source of what failed to hit him. Looking at his dad, he handed the antidote/soothing treatment for the venom wound, smiling faintly.

"Well, I'm alright.....I'm more concerned for you! That venom was not meant to be that dangerous.....here, I'll try not to use it often.....even the playing ground for us both yeah?...."

The beast said, giving a reassuring smile from this. The three heads gave a soft purr, or whatever the demented sounds that emitted from them that were supposed to represent such beings.

"I'll make sure you are not hit with that again..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

"It's alright son... to be fair any of our previous attacks could've been absolute fatality too, y'know. We survived because we didn't get hit. I did though. So... don't worry. All good, yeah ?"

The mammoth lets out a sigh of relief as the pain is eased, thanks to the dark matter healing his injuries and the antidote cleansing the venom. He gently hugs the beast as thanks, then looks at him... at least, the feline head in the center.

"Alright, I'm good now, and I'm kickin' again. You ready for some more, son ?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The monster nodded a little in agreement, glad to see that the mammoth monster was doing better now since the dark matter and antidote helped well.

"Alright then dad....alright.....as long as you are good, then i'm good. All set when you are!"

Piru said softly, hugging his dad back as they parted, the feline head smiling at him.

"I'm ready to resume when you are dad!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth says so but, in all honesty that he keeps to himself, for the moment... after that hug, he doesn't feel all fired-up to have another round with his son anymore. He just wants to hold the beast close to him.
But he wouldn't stop the fun just there ; his son wants a spar, a battle, to remember about for a long time to come. Why, how, could he just call it a day now ?
He won't.

"Alright then, son... round 3, here we go."

He gives his son a small kiss on the forehead (to all 3 heads), then grabs the gun and walks back a bit to keep the distance, and readies himself again.

*"I like you son, so I'm giving you another shot !"*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru purrs softly from the kissed to all three heads, then gains a respectable distance between him and his dad. His three eyes narrow as they flash red for a second, and he smiled faintly.

"I said my eldritch powers were a tool of justice.....but now.....I'm not so sure...

....and besides. _I want a good spar"_

The beast said softly, crouching down as he prepared himself once more.

"So let's go......time to make this the grand finale..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

"So it'd seem. Time for the final showddown, my son. Let's RUMBLE !"

The mammoth stomps his front/lead foot on the ground violently, as if to assert his dominance on the battlefield, as he takes aim with his gun. This time, he goes full-force automatic fire, with the barrels firing out shards after shards of stones, along with spikes and spikes of dark matter. It's like the fire velocity/spread of a shotgun, but fire rate of a heavy machine gun !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast watched as the automatic fire rained down upon him, and he smiled a little.

"Ah, good! I get to try out this new thing now!"

Piru said happily, and with little to no delay, he lowered down, and dark matter hardened around him, forming a defensive shield. The arms angled upwards, a blue and green orb charging in it's hands. As it finished relatively quickly, the blast sprung forth, shooting upwards in the sky like a Javelin missile, the went straight down, aiming right for the mammoth monster's head!

"Quite the change of pace here! I like it!"

The monster yelled over the gunfire, bracing against the barrage.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth sees the orb charging up into a blast and coming down right at him, but he manages to dodge it before he gets hit. The blast still digs a pretty bad hole into the ground, still ! If it hits him, things won't be so pretty...
At least, at the same time, the gunfire is stopped, and Piru gets some breathing room.
... Until the mammoth loads the gun with intent.

"Didn't I say, no energy-based attacks, son !?"

He aims the gun at four different directions and opens fire. Two black holes and two white holes rip the air apart and come into view, then dark matter tentacles and stone-built claws burst out of there and try to pin Piru down, all coming at him with terrible speed !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The monster let out a  nervous chuckle, smiling faintly.

"H-Heh, sorry! Some things accidentally happen!"

The beast said, getting ready to evade as he looked around, seeing the portals. He moved in time for one to not reach, but the other tentacles managed to pin down three of his limbs, making him yelp a little. One arm was still free, so he had some room to work with, though his options were limited. Pinned to the ground, the monster struggled desperately, wiggling about to see if he could get free. One free paw never helped much, but it gave him options....

And he had to weigh them out quickly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

"Come on, son ! Don't tell me those are enough to hold you down ! Or do I need to remind you that you have 6 limbs to begin with ?"

The mammoth does that "Are you not entertained !?" gesture with his hands while holding the gun in one hand, as he subtly hints for his son to think of something.
Surely someone good with tactics like Piru could think of something to get out of this... that much shouldn't even be needed to brought up.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Piru smirked a little, struggling  as he twisted and moved around. But hearing his dad speak did in fact remind him....

His hind legs. Of course! Anyone could've figured that out! They only pinned down his arms and upper arm, but he completely forgot about the others!

The beast wanted to slap himself with all four arms, but knew now what he had to do.

Using his hind legs, he clawed at the tentacles until they released his other limbs, and quickly, he stood upright, using that powerful maw of his to bite through the rest of the terrors that bind him. After regaining his composure, he slapped himself, blatantly, and with some force too.

"Ah! I should've known that!"

The monster said, shaking his head. He steeled himself once more, smiling at his father.


"No matter! It's time to go all out now!"

The beast said, mainly because Piru could feel his energy depleting within the fleeting moments. He could never hold this form for long.....so it was time to make it count.

_Time for a full offensive._


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The mammoth face-palms as well when he needs to remind his son how many limbs he has, to counter the grapple.
And that's coming from someone whose tactical experiece is as good as a rookie soldier having 0 day in the army... giving hints to a sergeant.
Needless to say, that was kinda awkward. Only way for Piru to redeem himself now is to really do the offensive and make it count, for sure.
The mammoth de-summons the cannon and now in his hand the small hammer, yet again.
Still the "no energy-based attacks" idea though, and only physical.
He has at it with a fan of 10+ swords coming at Piru at a whooping 30,000 ft/s !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast looked up at the blades, knowing full well that his only sign of redemption was to go on a successful onslaught campaign, and the only way to do that was by how the Sergeant knew it to be:

A full on brutal onslaught.

He looked up at the blades, smirking as he bent down, letting his arms on his back handle this. They pulsated for a few, then sprouted two more arms! As the new arms came forth, covered in bone armor, they formed a defense, blocking most of the blades. As they blocked off the swords, the two free arms grabbed two of the blades, and then, Piru charged at his dad quickly, the two blades spinning at the speeds of a live Apache Blackhawk!

"Swordsmen can be cruel dad! And I'm very in touch, with my inner swordsman!"

The monster quoted, the spinning swords coming at the mammoth full force like a crashing helicopter.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The swords fire at the three-headed monster at such ludicrous speed... but he still manages to get faster ! Forming a 4th pair of arms just in time to block most of the swords, and having the other pair to catch 2 swords.
Now it's on indeed.
What's a better way to duke this out, other than a good old-fashioned sword duel ?
And so he summons 6 circular shields wielded by 6 tentacles on his back, as well as a pair of broad swords in his hands.
The three-headed beast charges forward with the spin attack, only to be blocked and knocked back with the mammoth's shield bash (all 6 of them ramming at him at once).

"I'm FUCKING INVINCIBLE !!!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The monster collided with the shields, using two of the arms that had acted as a shield before to act as arms, prying them apart rather slowly.

After much struggling, he managed to slice two of the shields off, then backed up, clanging the blades together.

"Hmm, this fight is quite reminiscent of another! No matter, let's dance!"

The beast said, dropping the blades. As he did, he crafted his own, breathing a small cloud of nebula on his upper arms. As he did, the dark matter sprouted upwards, and some pieces of the bone armor broke off willingly to make the blade. As the occurred, the dark matter hardened around the bone handle, and the nebula coated it. 

After some time, it was ready. 

He pulled out a sword highly reminiscent to that of a HF blade, with the bone blade, the dark matter handle, and the nebula sparking around it like the blue electricity. Gesturing the mammoth beast forth with his new sword, the monster smirked a little.

"Come! This blade is a tool of justice, and I'll show you why!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The blades dropped by the monster vanish into thin air and disappear. So are the shields that were sliced off earlier.
The mammoth slightly frowns as the tentacles took the cut, but otherwise he seems relatively fine. Then he watches his son making a katana-like saber with electricity sparkling along the blade.
He smirks, in response to his son's taunt.

"What is "justice" ? An unrealistic concept for those that refuse to accept the truth that they're weaker ! But enough talk. If you would fight for such ideal... then surely you are ready to face the consequences. So have at you !"

His hands morph into a pair of whip-like tentacles of dark matter, with razor-sharp stones on the tentacle length in the form of thorns and spikes, like barbed whips. The tentacles on his back reform back to wings.

"Come... my son."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The beast growls, spinning the blade in his upper arms, which later take the blade by the handle, and then both of the arms take the blade by the handle, holding it in it's respective stance. As he ran towards his dad, he tested the waters, slashing the blade once at the new formation of weapons that his dad made.

He backed up quickly, the horns glistening as he got ready to see how it reacted.

Curiously, he watched the new formation of weapons, seeing the wings and how they formed. He got ready, studying them as he assessed what could be a weapon, and what could truly be offense and defense.

He took these into mind, making sure he got the equivalent lethality of each designated design down. Yet again, there was no measuring the combat effectiveness since he hadn't used them yet. But the whip-like one....

That looks like it'll sting...


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The son's test attack is met with a pretty rough "clang !" as the blade hits the stone shards when the mammoth whips the tentacle-hand out in defense. Not a very hard-hitting one, but could still be pretty painful if it does connect.
Then the mammoth goes for an overhead strike as he smacks one tentacle down like cracking a whip, straight at his son, only to immediately follow up with the other tentacle in a wide-arc sweep attack, both with equal force, which is made only far worse due to the stone shards along their length.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The monster barely managed to dodge that first whip like attack, hearing as it whipped through the wind. A very small, yet noticeable bead of sweat would trickle down his head, knowing his time in this form was limited.

As the time went by as he used this form, it was physically draining for the feline, so he had to act fast. Looking down at the custom sword he made, he knew that from how tired he was feeling, and still pretty battered from that tree impact, he wouldn't have long.

Nevertheless, he charged forth, blocking the wide sweep arc, but got a good lash to his chest with that tentacle that acted as a whip. He yelped a little, jumping around as he recovered from the whip like hit.

It _stung_.

"Yeowch! I'll keep an eye out for that! Gawd!"

The monster said, shaking off the hit. He still felt it, even in this form, and in a response in kind, he slashed at one of the whips, while going for a bladed frenzy on the other tentacles.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The tentacle that went for the overhead attack, got cut clean off with one swift strike, while the other tentacle literally gets sushi'ed. However, when the blade does clash with the stone spikes, the mere shockwave feels like a window glass being scratched... enough to make someone's hair stand on absolute end.
The mammoth quickly starts to cover the living stones over what's left of the dark matter, as they grow into what look like a pair of blades but overlapping each other at the center and positioned in a 90 degree, looking like a "drill" of sort, with 4 bladed edges.
He clangs the two drill-blades together.

"Don't mess with me son !"

He then flaps his wings and propels himself forward, slicing and dicing his two hand-turned-blades all around, along with his bladed-tip tails, everywhere !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

As the monster slashed against the stones, it felt like a drama choir was composing nothing but the shrill voices. It sounded like Mozart's "Requiem" being voiced by nothing but banshees.

He backed up a little, covering his large ears, shaking a little.


"Good gawd golly gosh!"


The beast said, apparently making sure that he didn't use any vile language. He recovered just in time though, to see that his dad brought forth these drill like weapons, and they were coming fast, and in numbers too!

Quickly, he brought the sword up, acting on defense and offense, occasionally slashing, but mainly blocking since they came on such a vicious onslaught. He used his other two arms to act as a shield, but in the meantime, he did look down, seeing that one drill managed to get through, and it began to chip away at the bone armor.

Weighing it out, he knew that it could take a beating, but for how long, he didn't know!

"This fight's far from over!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

"Oh yeah !? Then have at this, son !"

The mammoth responds to his son's retort, feeling one of the drill coming in contact with the ribcage armor. It's an opening... and it's one chance he needs to have at it.
He then starts to throw a flurry of strikes with his drills at his son in extremely rapid succession, then quickly (almost instantaneously) returns his hands back to normal, then throws them at his son like a double palm-strike, but a short distance away.

"Shining Wolf Fang Bladed Fist !"

From his palms, a large volley of stone shards blasts off right at Piru in point-blank range !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

As the flurry of strikes came at him, there was little the monster could do, so he strictly went at defense, blocking as much as he could. He was so caught up in the defensive works that he had forgotten about the drill on his chest armor, and had quickly been hit by the point-blank strike, getting hit by the volley of stone shards. 

Piru backed up, coughing  a little as he smiled a little, glad the hit made contact. But he wondered......what did the stone shards do?


Hope fully, the pain wouldn't be as bad....maybe....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

It seems the mammoth still sticks to the only-physical rule, as the stone shards don't seem to do anything else like causing elemental-energy damage, or even exploding right at Piru's face. They're simply ridiculously sharp, but that's about it.
The mammoth gets back, breathing heavily as he has a hard time to stand still with his shaky legs. It seems that physical attacks in melee range isn't his strong suit, given how quick he tires out... so he decides to get creative from long-range instead.
He clenches his fists together, then brings them to the two sides as he takes a stance, and cups his two hands together.

"METSU... KA... ME... HA... ME..."

Stone shards and dark matter thorns start to appear and form in between his hands, then expand further and further until the entire thing looks like a cyclone, with the shards and thorns moving in the spiral-ish direction.
Then he throws it forward, at Piru.

"HADOKEN !!"

The cyclone is blasted forward, firing shards and thorns everywhere while traveling towards Piru at standard bullet speed. However, given the size... the full impact is gonna be really painful.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The monster recoils a bit from the sharpness of the stones, brushing his face off with his other two hands. The extra set of arms disappear, showing his already dwindling energy.

Piru looked up, panting hard to see the cyclone of thorns and shards as it barreled towards him. Like an echo of pain ready to consume him, the beast braced for impact, weakly shielding himself as he prepared for the unpleasant contact that was to come forth.


"A-Alright then....b-bring it on!"

Piru yelled, bracing for the impact. He already knew he was at his end of the rope, but minus well go down fighting them.

Rethinking his strategy, he summoned all the rage and anger he had, barreling forward, headfirst into the mess of thorns and shards. It hurt like no other, and he bit back the pain as he went through it, only managing a very soft, completely ineffective soft punch with one of his upper arms. He staggered, then fell, returning to normal as the dark matter retracted, his otherworldly form vanished as the hazel cat laid there, in too much pain to move. He laid facedown, his tail crooked as he laid there, defeated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The mammoth readies himself for another exchange of blows with his son after throwing that cyclone of thorns and shards... but when he sees his son rushing straight into the projectile and tanking through the entirety of it, only to come out with barely any energy left.
After that punch, then his fall to the ground, his transformation back to the normal look, and his crooked tail... it's clear that he's lost.
The mammoth quickly runs over to picks up and holds the cat in his arms.

"You OK there son ?... Are you hurt much ?"

It may have been a spar, but it was still rather beyond the limit...
The mammoth gently nuzzles his trunk at his son's forehead.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The feline breathed hard, panting as he looked up at his dad, smirking a little. He gave a weak thumbs up, rubbing his back, letting out  a very quiet meow as the mammoth nuzzled his trunk of his forehead.

"I....I could be better.....I was honestly worn out from that tree colliding with me....almost wrapped me around the bloody thing..."

Piru mumbled, erupting into a fit of coughs. After taking in a shaky breath, he continued.

"Y-Yeah....t-that fight was yours from the start.....I was worn out from that....and went to use that form as a last resort.....I was already running short on energy, so I just went offensive.....rather than just defending, then falling..."

The cat concluded, giving a weak smile. He whined a little, his tail twitching occasionally.

"Though...I may have overdone it....o-ow...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The mammoth holds the cat close to his chest after that fit of coughs, and closer still after the whine.

"I got you son. And I'm proud of you. To see you bringing on that form to the fullest like so."

Still in his half-eldritch appearance, the mammoth goes to pet on his son's tail.

"I may have won this fight... but you definitely win my heart. You did great, son. I'm proud of you."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The feline gave a faint, yet happy smile, swishing his tail back and forth as he let out a soft purr from his dad petting it, his whiskers twitching a little.

"T-Thanks dad......you definitely won many things over....battle or not....you are still my dad.....and I'll always see you as such...."

Piru said happily, coughing a little more. His chest felt like a whole row of barbed wire wrapped around it, but he tried his best to ignore it. Still, he hugged the mammoth close, swishing his tail about.

"There's nobody else I could ask for better as a father than you....and thank you..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

"And you're always my son, in my heart, I'll always see you as such too..."

The mammoth carries his son back home to tend to his injuries. After a good fight, is a well-deserved rest, and Piru has earned it.

"Terror to the hearts of men..."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The cat smiled a little, nuzzling his dad close as he gave a small purr, swishing his tail back and forth slowly.

He felt pretty nice after the fight, minus the pain and stabbing feelings. No matter what though, he would always see the mammoth as his father..

"....Yet a father to me....and a son to you...."


----------

